# Cool video from the tube of you



## Fsyxxx (May 10, 2016)

Check it out.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## justallan (May 11, 2016)

Very cool video.


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 11, 2016)

Cool piece of history. Glad the brothers kept it going.


----------



## bluedot (May 11, 2016)

Nice video great start to my day.


----------



## ironman123 (May 11, 2016)

Very informative and some history. Nice video.


----------



## JR Parks (May 11, 2016)

Thanks Gregg great video. I got my Ruana a couple of years ago. I almost stole some old ones at a gun show - until I pointed them out the guy just did not know what they were.


----------



## Molokai (May 12, 2016)

Great video. Thx for posting


----------



## Nature Man (May 12, 2016)

Love the craftsmanship! Can't believe how clean their anvil was! Awesome video -- thanks for posting. Chuck


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 12, 2016)

Wow what an amazing piece of history I sure wish every American could see it and think back to what real quality meant to the people who lived here way back when. If only we had an inkling of that reserve in us all today!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Strider (May 16, 2016)

Great find! Those vids just make my day! Just like John Neeman's vids. Nice blades, nice stories, and I always had a thing for casted handles. There is something shamanic to it :P
But, I don't know how the HT went. Judging by the knife's colors after the bloke casted aluminum into the mold, I reckon it is a bit on the lower side of hardness. And he repeats it with the blow torch. Hmmm...Nice work, either way!


----------

